# Care Home 'H'



## UE-OMJ (Feb 5, 2015)

Blimey, my last proper post on here was November 2013! 

I went somewhat quiet after the birth of my son, he's 20 months old and is a right handful, I do explore every now and then when the chance arises, and I've even taken my lad on the odd 'easy' explore...









As much as I've not posted I have been a regular visitor still, and I have still done the odd explore with friends, but kept a bit of a low profile.

Did anyone miss me? Does anyone even remember me?   

------------------------------


Enough of all that... about this care home... 


As with many of my explores, this was somewhere in the Uk that my work had sent me. It was in a little remote village in the middle of nowhere, someone I work with had given me a tip-off last year about a possible location just 2 miles from where I was working. So at lunchtime I popped over there, I didn’t expect anything, I didn’t take a change of clothes, or better shoes, I was in my work gear – shirt, trousers, shoes - NOT exploring stuff. I only had a small emergency torch and my tripod is broken and sat at home. I couldn’t have got it more wrong (I must be out of practice). As a result I have very noisy photos from having to use a flash, I have cuts on my legs from the brambles, I have ruined trousers from the brambles and from the interesting access! Bah, I need to go back properly!

But for now, here’s the photos I’ve managed… sorry, not my best… (a revisit is being planned!)



















































































Thanks for looking... 

.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

Grotty rotten and some parts clean!!! nice shots and angles mate! good to see you post something


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 5, 2015)

Great place, funny how there is always a pink room.
I wanna go on the Ripple bed after a good night on the ale. :wideeyed:


----------



## krela (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations on the tiny terror!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I remember you, welcome back! So many things have to take a back seat when kids arrive. Great report btw, my kind of place.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep, not easy to get out having kids, know that one
that looks a pretty good place - worth trashing your work clothes for


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice set. Surprised the TV and the bedroom are still in tact tbh. Thanks for posting


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2015)

Firstly, welcome to the forum....  

That first pic is being forwarded to Mrs UrbanX as we speak to show exploring and kids can mix  
Looks a fantastic place, if you ever need company on the revisit, give us a shout!


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice one OMJ, good to see you back on here. What, no car shot???


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 6, 2015)

Great to see you back and not a bad explore either,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 6, 2015)

Back in the game! Quality location, nice one.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 6, 2015)

*Bostin this is!! Me like!! *


----------

